# Greetings from Reigate



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi all,

Well, like another new member's post I saw recently, it's only taken me nearly 2 years to join the Forum. Bone idleness and a tendency to lurk are responsible. Thought I'd finally join up as you all have been very helpful over the past two years, even if you didn't know it!

I've an '02 225 TTC in silver with 18" RSTT alloys. Pretty stock bar the handful of mods I've had done after the one-way consulting with the oracles on this forum; couple of OSIR bits (carbon fibre door handles, black plastic rear valance and the O-ring thing), the obligatory red painted front calipers, aero-twin wipers and a 3-bar grille, blue-ish LED sidelights (big mod, that...) a Forge TIP and diverter valve, Wakbox and of course Vagcheck's Stage 2 remap. All of which was done after snooping around the forum for ages and reading the various comments. Again, I thank you all.

What finally made me join was my dodgy dashpod. Usual stuff; temp and fuel gauges with minds of their own, plus 3-5 failing horizontal/vertical lines in the DIS. Wouldn't have minded so much except I overheated once and ran out of fuel once, foolishly because I trusted the DIS. Thanks to this Forum I found the £700-ish originally quoted to repair was in fact b0ll0cks and Audi CS would sort a replacement FOC. Which they did. So, once again, thanks to you all I've got a beautifully functioning dashpod.

Couple more mods hopefully coming, but this time I'll actually ask my questions directly instead of just snooping around. Hell, I might even post a picture or two of my baby! I've put 30K miles on her since getting her 2 years ago and have loved every minute. Except when my rear nearside suspension arm snapped 'cause the rose joint siezed last week, but that's another story.

Anyway, just wanted to say Hi, and to thank you all for the insights you've given me over the past couple of years. And if you weren't there I'd never have met Wak!

Cheers all,

Mondo


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, eventually


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

better late than never i always say


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Cheers all. The other thing that drew me to join is the high level of piss-taking y'all seem to indulge in, along with the useful comments. Looking forward to knowing you all a bit better before letting rip with my own version of humour. :wink:

See you on the forum!

Mondo


----------

